# Anyone interested in another MI meetup?



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

We could meet at Lake Orion, or Lansing... if anyone is interested. I'm thinking maybe two weeks out... perhaps May 30 or 31st?


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Count me, Sadie, and Comet in they really need a day out I really like the Lake Orion dog park so I would like to go there!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

excellent... hopefully more will be interested in joining... but if not that's 4 pups a runnin!!!!


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

That sounds like a plan for us so far. So that makes 5 goldens.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

That's the Memorial Day weekend... we can probably make it (the wife will be back from Germany then). That would take it up to 7 Goldens now... (its almost a 3-hour drive each way for us... ugh.)


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

Might be able to add two more but i have to wait until its a little closer. For us it would have to be 30th because we have a run to do on the 31st. If it works better for everybody else on the 31st we will just make it the next time.


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Memorial Day Weekend is May 23, 24, and 25th. So this would be the following weekend after Memorial Day.

Saturday (30th) or Sunday (31st) work for me


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

breec3 said:


> Memorial Day Weekend is May 23, 24, and 25th. So this would be the following weekend after Memorial Day.
> 
> Saturday (30th) or Sunday (31st) work for me


Ah ha, checking the calendar more closely has revealed you are right! I have a calendar here that marks BOTH the observed holiday and the traditional holiday. Still, I believe we can all make it... this is assuming the wife will have no objections or obligations for that weekend (she's still in Germany right now).


----------



## Maya's Mom (Apr 13, 2009)

I would love to join you. My pup will be 11 weeks old then, so as long as all your dogs are healthy and vaccinated, and you don't mind having a little puppy tagging along, we'd love to come! She has had no socialization with other dogs yet, because I'm trying to protect her from getting sick. Once she hits the 10 week mark next week I'm going to start introducing her to other dogs. It'd be wonderful to have some goldens for her to meet. I guess I am a tentative yes though, because it depends how the dog socialization goes. I don't want to overwhelm her with lots of dogs if she is still fearful. I think Saturday is better for us, but I'll check with my husband.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Well this is really shaping up!!! I hope all of you can make it!!!

Maya's Mom... we of course would LOVE to meet little Maya. Not a one of us or our pups would mind... and I'm pretty sure everyone going would be up to date on shots. The problem however, is that the park is a public one... so even tho our dogs are immunized, there's no way to know that everyone who shows up has been. So it all comes down to personal choice... at 11 weeks will she have had her 3rd set of shots yet? I will keep my fingers crossed that the socialization goes well, and we get to meet little Maya before too long!! And don't worry about her getting in the water, it's never too early to start, and the dock where we meet has rubber covered ramps to help the pups get out!


----------



## lizziebelliepuppy (May 16, 2009)

Hello everyone 

It's Lizzie, Amanda, and Josh. I couldn't remember my password to my other name, so I made a new one. We would love to get together that weekend as long as one of us doesn't have to work. Liz really loves the water this year, she jumps right off the dock to get her ball.  Hopefully we'll see you all there.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

lizziebelliepuppy said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> It's Lizzie, Amanda, and Josh. I couldn't remember my password to my other name, so I made a new one. We would love to get together that weekend as long as one of us doesn't have to work...


When you "log in" and attempt to use an incorrect password, there's a page it takes you to with a message box below... in that message box there is something that says If you've forgotten your password "click here". It should give you the opportunity to retrieve you password by having it sent to your email address.... Give it a try. No one likes to lose their forum name/identity and access to their established profile page.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Hey Amanda... good to see you on again... I've been wondering how you, Lizzie & the new puppy are doing!!! Glad to see that Lizzie's taken to the water!!! Hope you can make it!!


----------



## lizziebelliepuppy (May 16, 2009)

We're doing good. We actually gave Riley to a friend. Josh and I are moving to California and we could only take Lizzie (we can't even take her until December, so she's staying with my mom and my mom couldn't keep both of them). It's sad, I know. Riley is really really really happy with Rob though and I'm glad he's being taken so well care of. We actually just met up with Rob and Riley today at Lake Orion. 

But we wanted to bring Lizzie out one more time before we left. 



Lego&Jacub said:


> Hey Amanda... good to see you on again... I've been wondering how you, Lizzie & the new puppy are doing!!! Glad to see that Lizzie's taken to the water!!! Hope you can make it!!


----------



## lizziebelliepuppy (May 16, 2009)

Thanks for the help.  I tried that, but I'm pretty sure I used the email address I don't have access to anymore. It's alright though, I didn't have too much on my profile. 



monomer said:


> When you "log in" and attempt to use an incorrect password, there's a page it takes you to with a message box below... in that message box there is something that says If you've forgotten your password "click here". It should give you the opportunity to retrieve you password by having it sent to your email address.... Give it a try. No one likes to lose their forum name/identity and access to their established profile page.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

lizziebelliepuppy said:


> We're doing good. We actually gave Riley to a friend. Josh and I are moving to California and we could only take Lizzie (we can't even take her until December, so she's staying with my mom and my mom couldn't keep both of them). It's sad, I know. Riley is really really really happy with Rob though and I'm glad he's being taken so well care of. We actually just met up with Rob and Riley today at Lake Orion.
> 
> But we wanted to bring Lizzie out one more time before we left.


oh, I'm so sorry that you weren't able to keep your puppy... that had to of been hard. But good that you were able to find a home that is with your friend. California huh? Wow... bet you both and Lizzie will love it out there... gorgeous!! Can't wait to see Lizzie again, even if it's for just one last time... but she was such a doll to meet last year!!!


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

We're now officially on the road to Michigan! Hope to see everyone again this summer.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

FranH said:


> We're now officially on the road to Michigan! Hope to see everyone again this summer.


Well, its now 'safe' to come... all the snow's completely melted... the flowers are a-bloomin' and the birds are a-singin'... spring is in fully swing... its really quite nice up here now.

Taking any side trips? Are you guys planning on making it to the Lake Orion meet-up? Have a safe trip...


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

monomer said:


> Well, its now 'safe' to come... all the snow's completely melted... the flowers are a-bloomin' and the birds are a-singin'... spring is in fully swing... its really quite nice up here now.
> 
> Taking any side trips? Are you guys planning on making it to the Lake Orion meet-up? Have a safe trip...


We're planning to be in Alma this weekend. I'm happy the snow is gone. I hear our lilacs are blooming and hopefully there will be tulips.....I miss those every year.

I'm flying back to Florida for about a week during the meetup at Lake Orion. We do have a new dog park in Coldwater that I'm looking forward to checking out.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

FranH said:


> We're planning to be in Alma this weekend. I'm happy the snow is gone. I hear our lilacs are blooming and hopefully there will be tulips.....I miss those every year.
> 
> I'm flying back to Florida for about a week during the meetup at Lake Orion. We do have a new dog park in Coldwater that I'm looking forward to checking out.


Our tulips up over on this side of the state have been blooming for just over 2 weeks now but the lilacs haven't quite started here yet... however, yesterday we were at the dog park in Grand Rapids and on the drive home I noticed all the 'wild' lilac bushes and hedges everywhere down there were already starting to flower. So you should be back in time to see the tulips and smell the lilacs both.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Sorry you can't make it Fran... would have been nice to see the girls and you again. Hopefully we can get the kids together at some point this summer.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Once again I will miss it :no: I have an agility trial in Novi that weekend. 

However, I wanted to let folks from MI know about a doggy event this coming weekend (5/23 & 5/24) There is a new doggy facility in Sterling Heights called "Bark A Bout" they are having a open house, and Ultimate Air Dogs will be there with a competition. The facility is a doggy day care, therapy, training facility. It looks nice. 

I am going with my girls. Teddi will be in the competition, and I am hoping they agility area will be open to play. I want to run Belle on their course. Maxine will be there to show everyone she is still the best dog on the planet.  I am only going on Saturday, even if Teddi qualifies for Sunday's finals. My horse trainer is back from horse shows this weekend, so I want to jump my horse on Sunday. Monday, I am in Lansing at Soccer Zone for another agility trial with Belle.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

We'll keep trying for ya... but you keep too busy a schedule lmbo!!!!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

You are most likely right!!! I know I will have "some" time in July and possibly August. Though we do have our family trip in there too. 

Right now Belle's last agility trial she is signed up for is the Premier in K-zoo. We "might" do a late June, probably not. Then there are two in July, we may do one. In August I think there will be two. However Teddi has dock events in there. She will be at Premier, and at Riverfest in Detroit. 

I keep watching the site. Someday we will come play, or at least I hope so!


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

Has anyone decided if this is going to be Saturday or Sunday next weekend? Just curious.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Well I'm thinking perhaps it should be Sat. since all who've replied about the date have said that Sat. would work best. So let's just say the 30th then... anyone have a time preference? As we're crossing the border, earlier is better for us... I'm thinking 12:30 pm... but what does everyone else think?


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Just checking in to see if this is still on?

So far I have the following ppl attending:

- Lego & Jacub (with Geddy & Sawyer)
- breec3 (with Comet and Sadie)
- marshab1 (with Tinkerbell)
- monomer (with Sidney and Sophie)
- Fozzybear (with Jake and Ace)
- lizziebelliebuppy (with Lizzie)

Everyone still on board, changed their minds?? 

Is Sat at 11 am o'kay??


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

We will be there


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

We're planning on it.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Yay... I'm glad!!! That's 5 pups anyways... hopefully the others can make it too!!


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Okay... had to wait for the wife to go back to work before she would know if she worked this Saturday... nope! We will be there unless there is wicked weather or my wicked allergies come up (so far the allergy attacks have been mild this season).
It's looking like its going to be cool and dry according to our local weather guys... let's hope their wonderful forecast for Saturday holds up.

That's now 7 pups...
11AM? that means we will have to leave the house by 8 in the morning... arrrgh.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

It can be moved back to 12 or 1 pm if 11 is too early Monomer.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Lego&Jacub said:


> It can be moved back to 12 or 1 pm if 11 is too early Monomer.


Well the truth is... since summer break I haven't even been awake before about 11AM... so it would probably do me good to have to get up earlier. We'll probably roll in sometime around noon so don't change anything on our account.

Remind me again how we do this... its been a year and a half for us. Last time we parked in the parking lot and paid a parking fee for the day, however I seem to recall an option to park in a school parking lot for nothing and cross the street to get to the dog park... is that right? If so, how far is the walk? What'd you guys do last year?


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Yup that's what we do... park across the street and then walk across the street into the dog park. Once there it's a bit of a walk to the dock, but you'd have to do that anyways, even if you paid to park in their lot lol!!


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I also paid the first time, I did take advantage of then being able to drive to the dock and park, but if other people have the same idea...there were only like 4 parking spots down there so odds of getting one are pretty slim. Better to just plan on walking.


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

We will be there but probably can't make 11. We will try for 11:30 to 12 range.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Great!!! We look forward to seeing you then!!! :bowl:


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

marshab1 said:


> I also paid the first time, I did take advantage of then being able to drive to the dock and park, but if other people have the same idea...there were only like 4 parking spots down there so odds of getting one are pretty slim. Better to just plan on walking.


yeah... and last time we were there it didn't really look like that parking lot was open anymore??


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Well the weather forecast looks like everything's a go! I think its going to be in the mid-70's... perfect weather for swimming. Don't know where everyone is expected to be (meet-up) however I figure when we get there we'll most likely go to the open dog run first and let the dogs work up a lather retrieving and goofing around then head for the water... once they get in the water their huggablility factor goes way down... I don't think there is anyone who wants to hug a wet dog. I figure if we don't find you guys at the dog run we will soon enough hook-up with everyone down at the dock. Anybody know which run(s) is/are going to be open this time?


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

I am sorry to say that I will not make it today, my daughter woke up in the middle of the night with 102.3. Poor baby!! 

I hope you guys have a great time and maybe we will be able to go next time


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

breec3 said:


> I am sorry to say that I will not make it today, my daughter woke up in the middle of the night with 102.3. Poor baby!!
> 
> I hope you guys have a great time and maybe we will be able to go next time


Hope your daughter is doing better by now and I trust it was nothing too serious. It's too bad you had to bow out but maybe next time things will work out better and we'll get to meet-up...


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Thank you, Monomer! 

My daughter is feeling a bit better she is staying home from school today. Her fever broke yesterday afternoon and I wanted her to stay home one day to re-coup.

She told her teacher Friday that she wasnt feeling good and she was coughing a bit, I was worried that she may have the same thing that my son just got over, and she went to sleep and woke up really hot. 

I am so happy that she is feeling a bit better


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm soo glad to hear that she's feeling better, even if just a little bit. There seems to be a bug going around that's for sure. My hubby was sick last week and then he gave it to me. So now I'll give it to all my co-workers when I have to go back in tomorrow lol!! I'm sorry you weren't able to make the meetup... we'll have another I'm sure!!!


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Thank you Sandy

If it is nice next weekend I am taking Comet and Sadie to Lake Orion. It really is not that far from my house about 45 minutes. It is a good thing they dont know what they missed out on cause I would have had two upset goldens!

The pics were just great!


----------



## Maya's Mom (Apr 13, 2009)

*We'll join you next time!*

I decided to wait until Maya's vaccinations are finished at 16 weeks before she goes to any dog parks. We've got 3 weeks left. We're looking forward to meeting you all next time around!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

And we're looking forward to meeting the two of you as well!!!!


----------



## kiranddoug (Jun 16, 2009)

I would love to participate in a future Michigan meeting. We are located in Lake Orion and their Bark Park is awesome. But I won't be able to participate for a while because our guy is only 10 weeks:-(


----------



## BC&MM (Feb 10, 2009)

How often do you have get togethers? Mine is almost 8 weeks, so I wouldn't want to meet up until she is 16 weeks, so she will have all her shots.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

It depends, it seems to run about once a month and we do it till about November. So there is a chance for everyone to make it.


----------

